# What Type Gives Best Relationship Advice?



## badweather (Apr 14, 2015)

The type with the most experience. Dunuuuuuun...!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Earthious said:


> I have no idea about in general, but I do think the better advice would come from a person as the same type as the people in the relationship.



You may have a good point there


----------



## the401 (Mar 1, 2015)

none.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

zanah0dia said:


> A lot of people think I give good advice and keep coming back for more despite the fact that I have absolutely no idea what I'm doing...
> 
> HOWEVER
> 
> ...


Yeah. NT's are good at the objective part. For myself, when it comes to applying that to personal things... different ballgame. :laughing:


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Depends on the type of advice sought.
INFPs seem to give the most insightful advice based on seeming ability to mindread where it is that the person asked *about* is coming from, what their motivations are.
INTJs are incredible at listening to a description of a person or situation and suggesting likely endgames, or "mountain passes" (transformational conflicts or turning points) which are likely to come up in a relationship. But that only works with experienced INTJs, if you can get them to talk...


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

XNFJs.


----------



## planetanarchy (Aug 10, 2013)

None


----------



## yentipeee (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't tell people's type, I just clicked here because the header said, "What Type Gives Best..."


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

I don't see all the hype for xNFP-types giving relationship advice. I just don't see Ne-users as particularly insightful in terms of depth as Ne is pretty much a throw-it-at-the-velcro-wall-30-times-til-it-sticks function. I have an ENFP bestie, and she gives shit relationship advice.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

probably it depends on how the given-advise person is or what they need. I've been told I'm a great relationship adviser for my ESFJ and ENFJ friends because they appreciate hearing things and reasons they haven't thought of. 
But at the same time I know I can be a horrible adviser for someone who simply needs a shoulder to cry on and someone who tells them "there there". I use tough love and probably it's not suitable for anyone.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

@olonny


> I use tough love and probably it's not suitable for anyone.


OMG, this is so me! I ll PM you, I wanna talk about this.


----------



## Meganemer4 (Aug 3, 2015)

who the heck voted INTP??? I'm an INTP, and I know that we give horrible advice, if we ever try...


----------

